# which 20" boys bike is better?



## Spinone (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a $300 gift certificate to REI and my 6 year old son is due an upgrade from his 16" bike. I live in Colorado, which means we have hills. 

I want to get a bike with gears for him as he really struggles to clear the hills on our trails with his single speed. It appears that the three bikes that REI has are the Novara Duster, the Raleigh Rowdy, and the Marin Hidden Valley. The Novara is $259, the Raleigh is $259, and the Marin is $319 (just over the budget but I would purchase if it is a better bike). I am leaning toward the Novara due to price and my son want a bike that looks like Dad's .

Any thoughts or suggestions? Please no comments on "gears are useless for kids". Around here, the kids his age riding trails have geared bikes.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

My son got his first geared bike at 6 also -- and he loved it. Of those 3 I think I would be inclined to go with the Marin -- I like the fact it has 2 chainrings on the crank (42 & 32), while the others bikes only have a single 40t crank. That 32t chainring could help on the hills.

P.S.: this is assuming they all fit him. The Raleigh frame geometry might give him some extra standover versus the others.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

See if your REI carries Scott Scale Jr. Best bike out there.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

Since he is six, compare the weights of the bikes. I would go with the lighter one of the three. The bike shop in REI should have a bike scale and can weigh the bikes for you. My son (8yo) is currently on a 24" Marin Bayview Trail, which is pretty light compared with other 24" bikes (except the Scott). The Hidden Valley can't be any heavier, but I could be wrong.


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> My son got his first geared bike at 6 also -- and he loved it. Of those 3 I think I would be inclined to go with the Marin -- I like the fact it has 2 chainrings on the crank (42 & 32), while the others bikes only have a single 40t crank. That 32t chainring could help on the hills.
> 
> P.S.: this is assuming they all fit him. The Raleigh frame geometry might give him some extra standover versus the others.


Good advice, in my opinion. I have a small 8yr old and a large 6yr old. They both got 20" 7 speed GT Stompers for Christmas this year, and my 8yr old really took to it. I ended up returning his 20" and getting him on a 21 speed 24" bike because the gearing was making it tough for him to climb. Now he makes it up those hills easily in the small chainring.

I'd go for the Marin as well, if I could do it all over again.


----------



## veelz (Jan 12, 2004)

I just swapped my almost 6 yo to an aluminum 20", saved several pounds off the older one. He rode some extra stuff on our test track, and didn't need the help pushing up some of the looser stuff I usually help him with. That, and it had a nice paint job instead of his old faded POS. The biggest upgrade other than the frame, has been the trigger shifter, little hands and arms can't shift some of the lower level twisters from either company.


----------



## Spinone (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies! :thumbsup:

I will ask REI about the Scott Scale Jr. but they do not list the bike on the website. I also understand that REI will be having a sale in a few weeks. Hopefully, the sale will include these bikes. Currently, I am leaning toward the Marin Hidden Valley.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

IMO The Marin really doesn't have low enough gears with the two chainrings they use. Plus the sram grip shifters are way tough to shift for weak hands. I Put a cutdown truvativ ISO flow on my boys 20" hotrock. He can out climb me! I have a used marin hidden canyon here that is way too big for my other kid... Looking for another hotrock and need to sell the Marin.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

As a general statement, most kid mtn bikes have the same or similar drive train with a general price range of $300-400.
Specialized Hot Rock - Front 36t, Rear 14-28t
Marin Hidden Canyon - Front 42-34t, Rear 13-28t

I built my sons Marin Hidden Canyon with a 35t front and 12-32t rear. Works well for him.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

stom_m3 said:


> Marin Hidden Canyon - Front 42-34t, Rear 13-28t


The REI site had the Marin front listed as 42-32, but you are right, it's 42-34.


----------



## patrickjoseph (May 10, 2012)

My son rides a Kona Shred which was bought at an REI. More than what you want to spend but maybe worth looking at if available.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

patrickjoseph said:


> My son rides a Kona Shred which was bought at an REI. More than what you want to spend but maybe worth looking at if available.


My daughter is loving hers and now my son is suffering with bike envy.

First thing he said when we gave it to her " It has disc brakes! "

I will say this for anyone buying a kids bike.

I bought these three things for the Shred and when my son rode it, he commented on how much better it shifted vs. the stock components on his Marin.

Only cost $45, but added a nice granny gear.

Amazon.com: Shimano Acera SL-M310 Rapid Fire Shifter, Right (Black, 7-Speed): Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Shimano MF-TZ20 Tourney Freewheel (14-34T Mega 7 Speed): Sports & Outdoors

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZM9REA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

For the money the Marin is a great bike. They do not skimp on the BB, Headset and other hidden parts like most companies. FYI the Rowdy Dog is a terrible kids bike, use to sell both brands and there is absolutely no comparison. I would select the Marin over any brand except the top end Scott kids bikes.


----------



## Spinone (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you for all of the comments. I purchased the Marin on Wednesday. The bike is slightly large for him but immediately took to the bike. He is havinga blast on the bike. 

He is certainly learning to use the gears and has already easily climbed a few hills that were difficult for him with his 16" single speed. :thumbsup: And he is a lot faster on this bike; I look forward to getting him out on a trail. Now, if only the weather would cooperate; rainy weekend ahead in Denver.

The shifters are certainly stiff and they do take effort for him to shift. Is it possible to loosen them up any? I already had to adjust the rear trigger shifter as it did not want to shift through all the gears. It is working now, but it is definitely stiff.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you are having problems with the twist shifters, see if he can activate trigger shifters. I've put them on my son's bike and he doesn't have any issues.


----------



## Spinone (Aug 17, 2009)

stom_m3 said:


> If you are having problems with the twist shifters, see if he can activate trigger shifters. I've put them on my son's bike and he doesn't have any issues.


He is able to use the twist shifters but it does take effort. What trigger shifters would you recommend? And, since it is 2x7, what system would work with the front derailur?


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Spinone said:


> He is able to use the twist shifters but it does take effort. What trigger shifters would you recommend? And, since it is 2x7, what system would work with the front derailur?


Post #12 from Two Tone recommends trigger shifters. I personally have not used that line but others can back the recommendation up. I put my old (13+ old) XTR shifter on my sons bike. I don't recommend using a front derailleur. Gear combinations are difficult as they are. Keep the grom focused on rear shifting and proper gear selection.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Spinone said:


> He is able to use the twist shifters but it does take effort. What trigger shifters would you recommend? And, since it is 2x7, what system would work with the front derailur?


5 posts up.

Those are the parts I put on my daughters Shred, wish I had done it for my son's Marin.


----------

